# [CLOSED!] Marshal is crafting: Purple hyacinth crown | He stopped crafting!



## Candy83 (May 10, 2020)

On my island *Óhana*, the Smug squirrel *Marshal* is crafting: *Purple hyacinth crown*.

If you are interested, please let me know.

I will send you a PM with the Dodo Code.

When you arrive, I will take you to Marshal’s residence.



*Warning:* I recently voided Tom. (He has been replaced by Stitches who just arrived today, 05.10.2020.)


----------



## drahcir` (May 10, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to come! I'm drahcir from The Rock


----------



## Candy83 (May 10, 2020)

Yes.

I will send you a PM of the Dodo Code.

(_Fair warning:_ It is raining.)


----------



## ProfessorMiku (May 10, 2020)

I'd love to come please! Artio from Ursa Major


----------



## Candy83 (May 10, 2020)

I will send you a PM in a few short minutes.


----------



## KarinaKatrea (May 10, 2020)

I'd like to come, Karina from Kawaii ^_^


----------



## Candy83 (May 10, 2020)

I will also send you a PM.


----------



## Kaey (May 10, 2020)

I'd like to come  Kaey from Golden!


----------



## drchoo (May 10, 2020)

Interested! Choo from Choo Isle


----------



## Candy83 (May 10, 2020)

I will PM you in a few short minutes.


----------



## Anblick (May 10, 2020)

I would love to visit! I'm Alessa from Erinland


----------



## Candy83 (May 10, 2020)

Post #08 has just arrived.

Then I will take more.


----------



## ~Kilza~ (May 10, 2020)

I'd like to come by! ~Kilza~ from Vasisland


----------



## Candy83 (May 10, 2020)

Next will be Posts #09 and #10. (I have two people in my town. So, after them, I will take the next group.)

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020

PMs of the Dodo Codes were sent to Post #09, #11, and #13.


----------



## celesludenberg (May 10, 2020)

I’d like to stop by if you are still letting people in!


----------



## Candy83 (May 10, 2020)

I have three on my island (arrived).

I will PM Post #15 in a few minutes.


----------



## mistakenolive (May 10, 2020)

May I visit?


----------



## Candy83 (May 10, 2020)

Post Nos. 15 and 17 in the next group.


----------



## Bstar9555 (May 10, 2020)

Hello I would love to come.

I am Brenda from starfall


----------



## elphieluvr (May 10, 2020)

May I come by? Leila from Arendelle


----------



## Candy83 (May 10, 2020)

PMs for Dodo Codes going to Post #s 15, 17.


----------



## jo_electric (May 10, 2020)

Would like to stop by


----------



## Candy83 (May 10, 2020)

_Temporary hold!_


----------



## elphieluvr (May 10, 2020)

Sorry, I didn’t get a pm from you (I was post #20), is that due to the hold? just wanted to check.


----------



## bluemusicgrl (May 10, 2020)

I'd love to drop by for the crown.


----------



## SoSu (May 10, 2020)

I would love to come if time allows. Thanks!


----------



## Candy83 (May 10, 2020)

I will be re-opening shortly with a new Dodo Code.

Post Nos. 15 and 17 are invited in.

Please stay with me when visiting.

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020

UPDATE: I am taking no more than two people at a time.

So, next up are Posts #s 19 and 20.

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



jo_electric said:


> Would like to stop by



Yes—watch this thread, please.

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



bluemusicgrl said:


> I'd love to drop by for the crown.



Watch this thread, please.

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020



SoSu said:


> I would love to come if time allows. Thanks!



Watch this thread, please!


*NOTE:* I am hosting no more than two people at a time. P

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020

Nos. 22 and 25 are coming up!

	Post automatically merged: May 10, 2020

I PM’d Post #26 with the Dodo Code.


----------



## Quack (May 10, 2020)

Is this still going? Would love to come!


----------



## Chloebug44 (May 10, 2020)

Chloe from Nintenland please


----------



## Candy83 (May 10, 2020)

Marshal stopped crafting.


----------

